# Would anyone be interested in drawing my horse?



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi, i am wondering if anyone would be interested in drawing my horse....I only wish i could draw...ha ha...


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Here you go. I removed his halter to save time, I can fuss over these things forever.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

That's beautiful Toadflex. Could you do one for me?


----------



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

OH MY GOSH that is so beautiful i appreciate it so much......i am awestruck....


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

boxer said:


> That's beautiful Toadflex. Could you do one for me?


Maybe-- Do you have a particular photo posted somewhere?
These take a while to do, especially during riding season, but I'd be happy to look at some photos and see what happens.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't mind how long it takes, I just think you are a really good artist. Here are some pics of Lena, the first one is my favourite.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the first one too. I'm working on something now and will see what I can do with Lena after that. The only thing is if you don't want the blanket on her in the drawing, I'll need a picture that shows her neck from a similar angle, I'm not good at fudging. But I think a hint of blanket would be cute myself.
It'll be a while, a few weeks maybe.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I see if I have any from that angle without her blanket, if not I will try and get one, she wears her blanket most of the time (it's winter here). Would you be able to fudge in a mane though seeing as at the moment it is growing out and looks like a mohawk haha. Thanks for being interested though


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Here are two photos of her that show her neck at a similar angle but not exactly the same, the light is not the best in them. If they are not good enough I will try and get some tomorrow when I see her.


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

toadflax you are amazing! If you dont mind could you do one for me to?: i dont mind if it takes a while. ill post some pics if youd like to do it.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

boxer said:


> Here are two photos of her that show her neck at a similar angle but not exactly the same, the light is not the best in them. If they are not good enough I will try and get some tomorrow when I see her.


I think that will do, if not I'll let you know when I get to that point. I think those will be fine though.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

You're pretty popular Toadflax! =)


----------

